# Ever caulk an inside corner before painting?



## DIYusually (Jan 16, 2016)

I read one time (maybe not here) where a guy recommended caulking an inside corner and then smoothing it out by finger before painting.

The idea was to smooth out any irregularities in the inside corner joint, but more importantly to give a little more margin for any future movement of the two adjoining pieces of drywall and any popping of the insider corner tape.

Of course, this probably most helpful in a whole new drywall installation, but I think the guy was also recommending it for just room repaints for a cleaner look.

Since I'm painting a hybrid situation (existing drywall on top, new drywall on bottom due to water damage), I'm wondering if anybody has used this caulk-the-inside-corner technique and if you had, was it worth the extra time?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I've caulked many inside corners because they were cracked, never proactively though. 
Would it be worth the time? Probably depends on the quality of the drywall job, and whether the structure is prone to settling. Wouldn't hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What he said^^.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

My office has caulk in the corners. I think the rounded corners look goofy. And the caulk is cracked anyway. It also might be tough to do a color change at the corner.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

mathmonger said:


> My office has caulk in the corners. I think the rounded corners look goofy. And the caulk is cracked anyway. It also might be tough to do a color change at the corner.


That's drywall? Looks like my plaster in my bathroom, lots of spyder like surface cracks normal for old plaster.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

re plastering with some mesh tape should stop the cracking but will cost a bit more to fix.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just my opinion but to use anything else is better than mesh tape. Mesh tape needs to used with setting compound from which it gets it's strength. Regular joint compound will crack with mesh tape if anything ever moves no matter how slightly. Chalking will give rounded corners and you would need to be good at chalking, it's not easy to sand.


----------

